# Best mini PCIe 802.11ac card...



## Deleted member 110753 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a new wifi ac card for my old HP Pavilion G7 laptop.
I want to replace the current Realtek RTL8188CE card (N150).
I have a Netgear R7000 router.

What is the best choice?


----------



## v12dock (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106240


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks !

Is it really compatible with my Pavilion G7 because I have no bluetooth on it and the CPU is AMD...


----------



## v12dock (Feb 4, 2015)

HiSpeed said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Is it really compatible with my Pavilion G7 because I have no bluetooth on it and the CPU is AMD...



I don't see any reason it shouldn't work


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Feb 4, 2015)

Because some people say the BIOS has a white list...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 4, 2015)

There may be a BIOS whitelist, especially with HP. However, if you really want to try the card and don't mind it not being able to be turned off for the sake of bypassing the killswitch, cover pin 20 on the card with tape when installing. With that said, Intel cards are pretty much the cards of choice for just about everyone.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 4, 2015)

HP always has a whitelist and it is brutal.  I have a DV6 model and their Whitelist is WRONG as well and I have tried every card on the list.  I am stuck with an N @ 150 speed, the Intel N1030.
Computer will not boot with other cards.  Top pics was what I was going for after trying an Intel AC7260 which failed.

Here is my list:
*HP DV6-6130US Top Pics:*
Atheros 9485GN 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi and 3012 Bluetooth 4.0 Combo Adapter 655795-001
Broadcom 4313GN 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi and 20702 Bluetooth 4.0 Combo Adapter 657325-001
*WLAN module
Description Spare part number
For use on all computer models*:
Atheros 9485GN 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi and 3012 Bluetooth 4.0 Combo Adapter 655795-001
Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi and 2070 Bluetooth 2.1+EDR Combo adapter (BT3.0+HS ready) 600370-001
Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi Adapter 593836-001
Broadcom 4313GN 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi and 20702 Bluetooth 4.0 Combo Adapter 657325-001
Ralink RT3090BC4 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi and Bluetooth 2.1+EDR Combo Adapter (BT3.0+HS ready) 630705-001
Ralink 5390GN 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi Adapter 630703-001
*For use only with computer models equipped with an AMD processor:*
Atheros 9285G 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi Adapter 605560-005
Atheros AR8002WB-1NGB 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi and Bluetooth 2.1+EDR Combo Adapter (BT3.0+HS ready) 593127-001
Realtek RTL8191SE 802.11b/g/n 1×1 WiFi Adapter 640926-001
Realtek 8188BC8 802.11a/b/g/n 2×2 WiFi and Bluetooth 3.0+HS Combo Adapter 602993-001
*For use only with computer models equipped with an Intel processor:*
Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6230 631956-001
Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000 593530-001
Intel Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 633817-001


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 4, 2015)

jsfitz54 said:


> Top pics was what I was going for after trying an Intel AC7260 which failed.


That's too bad. I just got a 7260 for my old Dell Studio 1735 and it works pretty good. If it were an option I would have recommended it.


----------

